# SRAM red shifter reach adjustment



## AH1 (May 26, 2008)

I can't quite tweak this. I can see the microscopic holes on the adjuster cam. I rotate it with a pick, but can't seem to get it to move the shifter. Any tips?


----------



## b24fsb (Dec 21, 2006)

you have to push it in and then rotate it


----------



## AH1 (May 26, 2008)

I did push and rotate, nothing happens?


----------



## b24fsb (Dec 21, 2006)

did you rotate the cam inward?


----------



## AH1 (May 26, 2008)

I can see the cam, bunch of little holes, hooked one with a needle, pushed the cam and turned both directions. Supposedly there are 6 positions, maybe I'M not pushing in far enough. Doubt if theres a problem, as it's both sides. I was wondering if something should "Click" or snap into place when your in an adjustment detent.


----------

